# MY CALENDER CAME!! MY CALENDAR CAME!!



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Everyone...

My calenders came today! It's AWESOME!!!!! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's super great news! Mine still hasn't came yet,but I'm really excited to get a look! I bought one for my Mom too for Christmas---her "grand dog" is in there!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news! I haven't gotten mine yet, but hopefully it will come any day now.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, I'm glad someone on the West Coast got theirs! So far I haven't received mine, either, here in the Bay Area. Hopefully tomorrow?! Did Melissa send them book rate?? It has been well over a week, right??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

it gives the rest of us westies a chance!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She did send them priority mail, so it just goes to show what the post office thinks is "priority" = yikes


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Mine haven't arrived yet. Maybe today?? So far, they've made it to NJ and Oregon. So, they DID get shipped priority? I remember when a friend shipped me a small package from Georgia and sent it USPS priority. They said three days tops.......it took nearly 10. My friend almost shipped out a second package.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Diane-- I am so jealous!!!! I can't wait.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Really, Laurie, priority? Because I just had a package sent USPS Priority Tuesday from Atlanta and I received it yesterday. 2 days. I do a lot of business on ebay, everyone ships Priority to California, & I always get my stuff in 2 to 3 days. It's actually extremely reliable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

It was mailed "First Class"...


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

We decided on First Class because that was another $3 dollars or more, per calendar, that could be donated to rescue. It's a good thing.  
omgosh.  I did NOT just quote Martha Stewart.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I said 'we', actually you can blame that decision entirely on me. The extra money for rescue on TOP of the calendar profits that will go to them, was just too much. So the extra days y'all are having to wait was my fault. Sorry, but not really. hehe
The calendar company has taken sooooo long, Melissa would have sent them to you guys by private jet, I think. LOLOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dawna said:


> We decided on First Class because that was another $3 dollars or more, per calendar, that could be donated to rescue. It's a good thing.
> omgosh. I did NOT just quote Martha Stewart.


ound:ound:

Thank you Dawna, I would rather wait the extra day or two and have rescue benifit more.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dawna, I agree with Leeann. The more that goes to rescue, the better!! I don't mind waiting, especially since the calendar goes until next February.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep, it's a January through February calendar. Even though January got the short end of the stick on the calendar, Melissa has put the January page up everywhere she can think of, website, forum, blog, etc. so those dogs get their fair share of the spotlight
Dawna


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I got mine too and it's so lovely to see all the gorgeous furballs. Great pictures everyone. Melissa, thanks for putting together a great calendar!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gee I'm feeling jealous. I hope mine come today.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

How weird is the US mail....I just live down the road from Melissa and Diane lives in Oregon and mine hasn't come either! Maybe today?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ahhh I haven't got mine yet!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I just got mine. Love it. Thanks Melissa.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

*Calendar Invoice*

I didn't notice the invoice until now, but wanted to say that I am NOT happy in the fact that my entire name, address, phone, card type, ENTIRE credit number AND three digit CVV2 number, AND expiration date were ALL listed on this invoice!!!!:rant::rant::rant: Had this package been intercepted or stolen..there would have gone all of my credit information. What's with THAT?? :fish:

Please be sure to be checking your mail and be doubly sure you just don't toss this invoice in your trash!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

imamurph52 said:


> I didn't notice the invoice until now, but wanted to say that I am NOT happy in the fact that my entire name, address, phone, card type, ENTIRE credit number AND three digit CVV2 number, AND expiration date were ALL listed on this invoice!!!!:rant::rant::rant: Had this package been intercepted or stolen..there would have gone all of my credit information. What's with THAT?? :fish:
> 
> Please be sure to be checking your mail and be doubly sure you just don't toss this invoice in your trash!!!


Wow, my is all listed too.:brick:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the warning Diane
The way the economy is right now nothing is to be trusted, just this week alone the bank down the street from my house was robbed and a guy was murdered at the convenient store … Ahhh the joys of living in a city.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Poornima, you lucky duck ! Hopefully today. . . . ???


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gosh, Diane & Paige, that is NOT good. Thanks for the heads-up. I also was uneasy when I charged it online because it didn't have the lock symbol indicating a secure website. . .


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

imamurph52 said:


> I didn't notice the invoice until now, but wanted to say that I am NOT happy in the fact that my entire name, address, phone, card type, ENTIRE credit number AND three digit CVV2 number, AND expiration date were ALL listed on this invoice!!!!:rant::rant::rant: Had this package been intercepted or stolen..there would have gone all of my credit information. What's with THAT?? :fish:
> 
> Please be sure to be checking your mail and be doubly sure you just don't toss this invoice in your trash!!!


OMG, that is scarry. Now I doubly can't wait for my calendar to come!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Just spoke with Melissa.....that paperwork was NOT supposed to be packed with the calendars. A clerical issue she is trying to deal with from another continent. I'm sorry.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> I didn't notice the invoice until now, but wanted to say that I am NOT happy in the fact that my entire name, address, phone, card type, ENTIRE credit number AND three digit CVV2 number, AND expiration date were ALL listed on this invoice!!!!:rant::rant::rant: Had this package been intercepted or stolen..there would have gone all of my credit information. What's with THAT?? :fish:
> 
> Please be sure to be checking your mail and be doubly sure you just don't toss this invoice in your trash!!!


I was really concerned before I ordered when I noticed it wasn't on a secure site. I was going to send a check when Melissa added PayPal as an option, so I used that. I'm assuming that will handle the problem for me since your personal information is not supposed to be transmitted via PayPal. We'll see. I really hope it arrives today.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Just got mine in Nebraska! 

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I just got mine. It is so terrific Melissa!!!!!! even though I knew it was there - my eyes welled up again when I read the tribute to Shadow. 

Leslie- I just know- shadow had something to do with you getting the adorable Tori!!! She really was a very special spriritual little girl who touched all our lives.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you, Missy. She was pretty special, wasn't she? I'll always be grateful for the way she brought us all together. :grouphug:

Mail just came, still no calendar...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I got the most wonderful looking calendar in the mail today, you all should see it. :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi, just FYI, the invoice was inside mine as well. I didnt look at it until you guys mentioned it. I just could not keep my eyes off the beautiful pages, and then teared up with the back page. I already had a friend look thru it and she is going to sign on to HRI and apply for a rescue!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Laurie,
That is what it's all about. WOOHOO


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, should I feel left out? Mine's not here yet.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

No Geri,
I am on LI too and I didn't get it today either. Maybe tomorrow I hope! I am excited to see it!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad it's not just me.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Still waiting too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mine hasn't arrived either! :Cry:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine didn't come today either, hopefully it won't be much longer, but I know it is well worth it and all for a great cause.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Me neither. 

Dawna, when you next communicate w/ Melissa, would you please ask her about the unsecured website to which we gave all our info when we charged the calendars? It made me uneasy . I would have used Paypal, but was unaware of that option. Thanks!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Hey, should I feel left out? Mine's not here yet.


Mine isn't either


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't get mine either. :Cry:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

nope not me either.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Amy,
It's my understanding that no one saw the credit card information other than Melissa and her assistant that sent out some of the calendars. It was because of a misunderstanding that they were packed in the envelopes with some of the orders. 
I will probably speak with her tomorrow and will double check, but I am certain that the only place the credit card info went was to Melissa and/or her assistant.
Dawna


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I know some of you are still waiting patiently for you calendars. Sorry for the delay.....the printers sent them out in 'batches' so they all won't arrive at the same time. 
We are getting all the 'kinks' out this year so hopefully everything next year will just be smooth sailin'. 
Dawna


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Amy,
> It's my understanding that no one saw the credit card information other than Melissa and her assistant that sent out some of the calendars. It was because of a misunderstanding that they were packed in the envelopes with some of the orders.
> I will probably speak with her tomorrow and will double check, but I am certain that the only place the credit card info went was to Melissa and/or her assistant.
> Dawna


Dawna,
I am not sure if the laws are the same everywhere on this...but in our state we can not keep on file anyone's credit card number. So... if the credit card number is on the invoices filed anywhere that is a concern for me.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Dawna, What I meant was, because Melissa's website wasn't secure, i.e. didn't have that little lock icon, theoretically the credit card info could be seized/hacked into electronically. That made me feel really uneasy when I ordered my calendar. 

Furthermore, all of that material~~the personal credit card numbers, expiration dates, etc.~~ should be shredded, definitely not be on file somewhere or with an assistant, where there is then always the possibility of its being stolen and misappropriated.
(( Lynn, I share your concern.)) Thanks!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I just got my calendar yesterday and it's beautiful. No invoice was shipped with it but I used the paypal option.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

yes, I realize that. Melissa isn't keeping anyone's credit card info on file.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Dawna,

In order to print out the invoices the credit info has to be in some kind of data base. THAT can be hacked into. I am concerned about this to the point that I am having my credit card changed...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I used PayPal.......would that pose a problem?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

No, I'm sure it wouldn't, Vicki. Paypal is a secure website. I wish I had used it, I somehow missed the post saying that it was an option. Oh well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Vicki,

Pay Pal is secure. They don't include invoices with all of your info listed..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No calendars at my house yet....... Maybe next week!:thumb:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got my calendars today :whoo: :whoo: They are terrific. The back cover is so touching, I got all choked up again. I hope we raise lots of money.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ I still don't have mine either  Guess it'll be next week *sigh*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Me neither !!!! . I was sure it was going to be today, darn.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

So far, no calendar here either but I actually purchased it a couple of days after Melissa posted the info. I waited until she had secured the PayPal option so I figure my calendars aren't in the first batch.
I know they'll get here soon though.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Mine aren't here either ~ I used Paypal. Maybe next week!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Haven't received mine, hopefully next week.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Dare I say it?........

I'm in the Netherlands......and mine arived yesterday!!! (Saturday that is)
I am sooooo thrilled! The calendars are beautiful!!!!

The invoice was in the envelope..so I am glad, it arrived safely!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hurt: No calendars today.......:hurt:
I was so sure they would be here today------I bet the darn postman dude is enjoying my calendars somewhere!ound: Perfert!ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Nothing for me in Canada yet. Maybe tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Suzanne, now I'm _really_ depressed , LOL ! 
Well the sun is out in California today, so maybe that's an omen?? Please Mr. Postman!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy R. said:


> Suzanne, now I'm _really_ depressed , LOL !
> Well the sun is out in California today, so maybe that's an omen?? Please Mr. Postman!


Keeping my fingers crossed too!!! Maybe you are right and the sunshine will help!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I hope so, Julia. Cause now I'm worried that someone out there might intercept it and charge a trip to Cabo with my Mastercard, LOL !


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

How does it make its way over to the Netherlands and not states right next to Melissa?? Or Canada for that matter?!?! lol

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

No calenders in my mailbox today. :Cry:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Still waiting here too . . . and disappointed.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, there is HOPE, Californians, take note. My three calendars arrived today~~YAY :whoo: They are simply gorgeous and so touching. Loved the dedication to sweet Shadow, our Forum's spiritual mascot. The whole calendar is very moving and personal to me. Awesome job, Melissa~~thank you !!!!!!

Unfortunately, yes, that dreaded invoice was included, with ALL of my personal info on it. Happily it didn't fall into the hands of scoundrels!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

waiting.... waiting.... waiting!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OK now I'm really crossing my fingers that mine comes today! Please come soon anyways! We are remodeling the office at work and since work has been pretty slow I've had some time off lately. I can't wait to see the office back together with my new calendar hanging up! They already put down a wood laminate floor and they're sheetrocking the ceiling this week! They also filled in those nasty cobwebby windows that peek into the darkness of the warehouse, so it's going to look so nice!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

nope. I just checked the mil and not today!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

No calendar for me either.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

A friend living nearby got hers on Friday but I'm still waiting. 
PS-What does the January photo look like?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It's 4 shotsof Havs in the snow & it says" let it snow", Sally. I think all of the months are pictured on the website where you order, right?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sally,
One of the January pictures is my Quince! Not that I don't get to see him quite abit anyway!ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Nothing in my mail box either.....sigh.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Nothing here......I ordered late so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

No calendars at my house yet. :-( I just KNOW they have to show up sometime. 

DH and I had to finally break down and buy calendars for our respective offices. The Hav calendars will be spares just to hang on the wall and look at just for the fun of it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> No calendars at my house yet. :-( I just KNOW they have to show up sometime.
> 
> DH and I had to finally break down and buy calendars for our respective offices. The Hav calendars will be spares just to hang on the wall and look at just for the fun of it.


Susan-
I haven't bought a different one yet but will need to soon. I printed an ical page for Jan. (doesn't look very professional for the office but.....)
Hope we get them soon
Sally


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a very exciting "2000th" post. I got my Calendar, I got my Calendar!!!!!! At least I get to look at Sam & Quincy for two days.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your 2000th post Debbie! 

:boink:It's about time you get there!:boink:

There's been alot of us yakkers waiting for you for a long time!:bored:
I'm glad you got your calendar!:whoo:Maybe mine will come today!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, what a perfect 2000th post!!!!!! Congrats yakker! 

Also, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA on you getting your calendar but me not getting mine.  Pooh !


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Deb!

Congrats on your 2000th post! 

I dont underdstand how the calendars made it all the way to the East coast of Canada and not to Quebec or Ontario!?!? hahaahah

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Well,

I just got notice from paypal that my calendar shipped today (supposedly, no tracking yet) 1st class. I purchased the calendar on the 23rd of December....sigh. Maybe it will be here by Saturday, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Debbie~~congrats on your big 2000th and on getting your calendar. How is Delilah, I am frankly soooo jealous. She is adorable & gorgeous. I so want a 2nd Hav, but we travel too much.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Still no calendar in my part of Georgia, I know I ordered before the end of December, I'll have to check cc billing.

Ryan, I feel the same way. They must not have been mailed at the same time.*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Still waiting......


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Me neither! Hope it gets here soon!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm still waiting as well. They must of been shipped out at different times because it makes no sense (to me anyway) that someone in Canada,the Netherlands,Kentucky etc. can get their calendars before Iowa? Good grief we are straight up from Texas....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dawna mentioned before that they were all shipped in different batches at different times, so that's probably what the hold up is.

I still haven't received mine either. My work space is sorely in need of a calendar.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I paid with Pay Pal and I got an email from Pay Pal with a tracking number that said mine was shipped today.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I paid w/PayPal but, haven't received any notice. Maybe mine hasn't even shipped at all??? :hurt:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I too am among the still waiting. Funny, I had a lot of mail today and I quickly rifled through everything to see and . . . no such luck. I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm so glad I tuned in because I'm still waiting too and I ordered it the first day it went on sale. The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree Paula!


----------



## sewmeup (Jan 30, 2008)

*WE got our calendar*

and it is great; enjoyed going thru and seeing all those wonderful, gotta Hav a Havaneses' !!
Hope you all get your calendar soon.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I haven't received it either


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I just got an email from Paypal saying that the calendar has been shipped today. I clicked the link with the tracking #, but it says it does not exist.. lol..

Anyone else?
Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I got the same email.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah I got that e-mail too--on Monday, but here it is Thurday and no calendar yet.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No calendar for me today either-----I was pretty bummed about it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

still waiting:frusty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:bored: Still waiting :bored:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I also got a notification from paypal on Monday and still nothing. According to my tracking #, the post office was notified on the 30th to expect the package for mailing, so they don't even have it yet....sigh.

I went out and got a calendar today.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I wonder if they come wrapped well? We're getting bucket loads of rain and I'm wondering if it will fit in the mailbox. Are they rolled up? Wrapped in plastic? I've been really watching the mailbox, a little concerned it will get ruined in the rain. I hope it comes soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Christy,

Mine were in a brown envelope the size of the calendar..I think they were in the mailbox (as my husband brought it in)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm so far behind the times that I didn't even know the calendar was out. Dawna, if you talk to Melissa would you please tell her I need to talk to her *ASAP?*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine were in a manila envelope in the mailbox. There was no problem, unless they sit all day in a leaky mailbox !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Manilla envelope, no plastic. Mine came in my business mail so it was flat, but I also ordered 4 calendars, so I dont know how she mailed smaller packages. I would watch for the mailman if you are getting bad weather!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought sure mine would arrive yesterday but nope! 
Now, after reading that they come in a manilla envelope, I'm concerned that the postal carrier will simply try to fold it up to fit in our small box. We have the community mailboxes where a bunch of houses each have a box. They aren't very big. I'd hate for the calendars to be all squished and bent. Yikes. Maybe, since I ordered four of them, they will be hard to roll or bend so the postman or woman will be forced to put them by my front door, which leads to the real possiblity they might get soaked... bummer!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No calendar today. The rain is out of here for a few days so hopefully it will not get wet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

No one from Cali yet? I am hoping today is the day (I feel good vibes this morning!)

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> No one from Cali yet? I am hoping today is the day (I feel good vibes this morning!)
> 
> Amanda


I am still waiting. :frusty:
Patti got hers a week ago and we live a few blocks apart!
Sally


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine arrived today -- in a torrential downpour. When i opened the mailbox the entire contents were a soggy mess. I quickly opened the plain white envelopes (each one came separately) only to find one curled and wet -- it's drying out as we speak. I just hope the pages don't stick together. The second one seemed to fair better. Those photos are indeed gorgeous.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I tell you what guys, if you aren't happy, maybe next year some of YOU can volunteer to do the fundraising and all the subsequent _*volunteer*_ HOURS that go with it, so it will be done right.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dawna brings up a good point- we are all excited and we all want the calendar up on walls and brag about it. I know I have been impatient- the mail girl at work is avoiding me! But Melissa did a wonderful thing not only for our forum but donating all the proceeds to rescue and putting in a rescue poster at the last minute. All this with her business at prime time. That is really what is about and we need to be thankful for that!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dawna,
My issue isn't with the sender's end it's with my postal person. He/she isn't known for protecting our mail from the elements or not squishing as much as he/she can into what amounts to a small PO box. 
I think we're all just anxious to get them and a little jealous that others got theirs . I did have to buy a calendar but did so only because I have a lot of stuff I have to jot down or I won't show up where I'm supposed to be some day. I have a habit of remembering that I am supposed to be doing something but not remembering exactly what that something is....... (I fault middle age instead of simple stupidity on my part.)


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Dawna brings up a good point- we are all excited and we all want the calendar up on walls and brag about it. I know I have been impatient- the mail girl at work is avoiding me! But Melissa did a wonderful thing not only for our forum but donating all the proceeds to rescue and putting in a rescue poster at the last minute. All this with her business at prime time. That is really what is about and we need to be thankful for that!
> 
> Amanda


:clap2::clap2: I second that!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I really appresciate all the energy that went into producing such a great calendar. I guess that's why I'm so impatient. It's so nice and I can't wait to get it!! I'll try to be more patient, I promise.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I think the MAIN thing here is that we are receiving an outstanding product whose proceeds will benefit a very important and life saving organization. Frankly I would have been willing to just donate my money without a calendar. I very much appreciate Melissa and all the hard work and long hours she put into this labor of love! Dawna too! There are always bumps in the road to new ventures....I for one am willing to just put on my seat belt since the destination will be well worth it! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well said, Dawna! 

I got mine on Tues. after all, same day as Debbie did!! Sorry, Ryan. :canada:

My mailperson bent it in half to fit it into my mailbox, but I flattened it out just fine and it's hanging in our kitchen. It's GORGEOUS !!!!!!! I still have it on January as I want to look at those pics a bit longer! lol The stories of the rescues are heart-warming and I teared up seeing Shadow on the back cover. What a precious being she was. 

Thank you to everyone involved, esp. to Melissa, who had the burden of working under pressure and had a huge plate full at the time with so many other things. It is very much appreciated, hon. ((hugs)) :kiss:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dawna,

I suspect what you're perceiving as unhappiness was simply excitement and impatience waiting for a much anticipated "gift." I know I was just laughing to myself that with all my anticipation that it should arrive on the one day in weeks that it rained almost nonstop. Certainly no complaint about the calendar or service, just an observation of Murphy's law in action. 

I not only loved the photos, I cried again reading about the rescues . . . and of course dear, sweet Shadow. I couldn't wait to turn from page to page to see all those incredible babies. They're all beauties.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I got my calendar today.

I was wondering if someone could go through and tell who is on each page. I am having a hard time recognizing everyone.
OR is there a post somewhere that already tells that?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I understand your exasperation, Dawna, with all the complaints. I think everyone is just *so* excited to get their hands on their calendars, esp. with January over. And understandably frustrated when others have received theirs. And it is fun to follow this thread & try to figure out the pattern of delivery. And watch the drama of it~~it's harmless fun. We all appreciate Melissa's and your efforts more than we can tell you! The calendar is spectacular !!!! The short production time was miraculous, really. And for a cause we all support. And for which you and Melissa have unselfishly given your valuable time !!!

Of course, there are going to be glitches in a first-time endeavor. It's a learning experience for everyone. The fact that Melissa's website isn't apparently secured from hacking, and the mailing of the full credit card info, are legitimate complaints ( sorry ) that we can all learn from.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Mine came!! Whoo hoo!! It's so beautiful! Thank you Melissa and everyone else who participated in getting this done. The calendar is owrth waiting for!

*I had decided to take and deep breath and be patient so today is the first day all week that I wasn't haunting the mailbox. Hubby got the mail and threw it in his pile, I didn't even see it til this evening! ha!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

How do I get a calendar? I have one from the Delaware Valley Havanese Club but I might like another one from the forum.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, my anticipation has been cut in half! I received one of the two I ordered. Maybe the other one will come on Monday? <fingers crossed>

Dawna~ My frustration of waiting was over the postal system, not how you and Melissa handled your end of things. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings or caused you any anger. It was not my intent to do so. Please forgive me.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj,

Glad you got your calendar!! Perhaps mine is late because I actually bought it 2 weeks after it went on sale... first in, first out! 

Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine came today....gorgeous! Thanks Melissa & Dawna....you gals make a great team!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Mine came today too! Love it!
Thanks again and again!:hug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

You guys get mail on the wknd????

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan you are kidding right? We get mail on Saturdays! You dont????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan, you get free health care and we get mail on Saturday 

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lola, there is a banner for the calendar next to the forum logo at the top of the page. It is also on the left side of the page to click on to order.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Got my calendar yesterday. I absolutely love it! Thanks so much!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

My Calendar came to and it's absolutely gorgeous, well worth the wait. Thanks Melissa and Dawna.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yay, Julia & Jeanne !


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Gosh, I almost hate to bump this up since it appears that Calendar may have become a bad word for Melissa and Dawna and for that I am truly sorry, but......

One of my four calendars came yesterday!!!! It is perfect! So perfect, in fact, that DH promptly claimed it for his office. At first I was kind of peeved, after all I'M the one on the Hav forum, but then I thought of how sweet it really is that he wants a Hav calendar for his office. Everyone figures him for the type of guy who would have a big lab or some other big dog but he loves his little girls.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Susan --He is a real sweetheart!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

My calendar came today. It was worth the wait. 

Suzy


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine is still not here, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, mail delivery on Saturdays?? what will they think of next?? lol
The free healthcare is nice though.. lol
still patiently waiting for my calendar! 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

me too but I see a lot more in Cali so I am hopeful!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My stack came yesterday. The post office personnel folded every single one, but they un-bent fairly easily.

They look beautiful, Melissa!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm still awaiting my other three so perhaps today! I'm so excited, since DH snagged the first one and he says I can't have it back because he's put all of his work appointments on it already....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm still waiting for one more.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm still waiting for mine. I guess the post man doesn't like me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda wrote: *"Ryan, you get free health care and we get mail on Saturday "*

Oh my, that's too funny! No, we dont' get mail on Saturdays. Like Ryan, though, I'll take the so-called "free" medicare. LOL


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Still no calendar here. If the final batch went out on Monday it still may be a day or two
before they get here.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am still waiting too! I already picked out where it is going up though!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I got both of mine yesterdady! :whoo: They are beautiful. Thanks Melissa!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

On Saturday there was a B-match and club meeting of the Greater NY Hav Club. Joan Ambrose and Mary Cane were there speaking a bit about HRI. I made sure to introduce myself and speak to them about the calendar. The were aware of it, said Melissa did a great job, and thanked everyone.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:I got mine!! 
Thank you for all your hard work:whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Are there still more to come? I'm awaiting three more. I'm not in a rush, just want to make sure they aren't lost in the mail.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I still have not received mine. I think Melissa said all should have been mailed last Monday, not sure she got to all of them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I received my calendar today and it is Beautiful. Thanks Melissa.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It came! And it is in more lovely in person! I have flipped through it over and over and now it is officially the girl's calendar so we remember all their important events and play dates! So Dora is ready to pencil you in!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That's a great photo Amanda! Calendar advertising worthy, I would say.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG Amanda, that photo is both delightful and hysterical. I love it. I'm in love with Dora (and you've got the calendar open to my favorite page).


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, love the photo! I really need to teach Kubrick to hold things in his mouth!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

You take the best pictures and little Dora is so photogenic, she is a hava-supermodel! (without the eating disorders)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, how awesome!!! can I have Dora's autograph? she is such a star!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Dora! PLEASE pen me in for October 4th, hon! It's my birthday, you see, and I'd so love to spend some time with you on my special day. You are soooooooo darling!!! And oh so squishable! :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, that photo of Dora is so cute! 
I received my final one awhile back. (Thanks, Melissa!!!). Every time I glance up at the one here at work, it makes me smile.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone- she is a superstar in my book! She really just has amazing eyes when she has her hair out of her face (lasting all of the 30 seconds I do it!) But she always wants to please which is very helpful for photos!

Dora is totally open for play dates! Marj, Oct 4th is yours!!! Since I see all your amazing snow photos, you have to come to us!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aw, man, this snow is the pits. I am SO there!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> So Dora is ready to pencil you in!


Amanda, I LOVE that picture of Dora! Very creative!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree.....very cute & brilliant!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I love that picture and Dora! My goodness, she's such a doll! So, does Dora have us penciled in to see puppies next weekend? :baby:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

hehehe! Yes, Satruday Dora has aglity and then she has relax time on Sunday while Mommy goes shopping so she can be a big sister!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

"We're" gonna get one????!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have some great news after last night- note to everyone when talking about a new puppy- include SCOTCH  We went out for a nice dinner and I have some requirements in order to get another one but it is at least to that point!!!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:*


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I have some great news after last night- note to everyone when talking about a new puppy- include SCOTCH  We went out for a nice dinner and I have some requirements in order to get another one but it is at least to that point!!!
> 
> Amanda


:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

So happy for you Amanda! I can hardly wait.:whoo::whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Amanda, that's wonderul news.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I have some great news after last night- note to everyone when talking about a new puppy- include SCOTCH  We went out for a nice dinner and I have some requirements in order to get another one but it is at least to that point!!!
> 
> Amanda


Congratulations!! :whoo::whoo::whoo: What are the criteria you need to meet? :ear:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda that is such GREAT news! How exciting!!! I will keep rooting for you. :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Amanda!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, you go, girl. Knew you could do it!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, great news. Congratulations!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Woooooo hoooooo !!! Keeping fingers crossed for you, girl !


----------

